# DANIEL GIBSON: Why do people say he won't be a true point gurd in the NBA ??



## chubbyDublinOHCavsfan (Jun 17, 2008)

People continue to label "bobbie" as a combo guard or at worst a shooting guard only. When he was at Texas he played point guard. He did fairly well there from what I have read. He is learning the role of the NBA pg and its difficult on a team that flip flops PG's like clevelnad, plus Lebron has the ball alot, plus bobbie was injured at times. He and Rajan Rondo have been labeled in oposite directions;
Daniel is said to only be a spot up shooter, while Rondo is tagged as not being able to shoot at all. I think both 2006 pg's have proven the can play the positiion but have many things to work on in their development. Unfortuantely, Cleveland will never let Bobbie do what Rondo did last year; play the whole year as starting point guard and improve throughout the season as Rondo did.
For those of you who think all PG's come out of the gate like Chris Paul or Derron Williams or Jason Kidd, look at these numbers I picked up from the 12-17-07 issue of sports illustrated page 52; bottom left.
Point Guards and how they faired in their third year:

Mike Bibby---15.9 ppg 8.4 assist
Chauncey Billups--- 8.6 ppg 3.0 apg
Gary Payton----13.5 ppg 4.9 apg
Antonio Daniels ---- 6.2 ppg 2.6 apg
Baron Davis ---18.1 ppg 8.5 apg
Jason Kidd--- 10.9 ppg 9.0 apg

Now if he is allowed to cotinue in growing as a Point Guard , not a 2 guard because the fans and media label him so, then he has more than ability and talent to to hit 15.0 ppg and 6-7 apg by the end of his 3rd year. I hope Daniel proves all of us wrong. 
remember chauncey Billups was labeled as a combo gaurd and a shooting guard in the begining. Good thing he did lot listen to fans and media huh??


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Boobie has big cahones and he unlike a lot of Cavalier players has very good basketball IQ. Unfortunately that doesn't mean he's a natural PG : he simply has not shown that he's a good playmaker (his assist ratio for example put him near the bottom of players playing the one). Now I do think part of the blame is the Cavalier system and the fact we don't nearly run enough plays for him to create off the dribble IMO. So I do think he can get better but I just don't see him as a traditional point. What I'd really like to see him do is add 10-15 pound of pure muscle so he wouldn't be pushed around so much when he's playing defense. If he's less of a defensive liability with that shooting of his, he'd be more then adequate as a 1.


----------



## nets1fan102290 (Apr 16, 2007)

because a TRUE point guard is usually 2 dimensional...this guy cannot make his teammates better all he does is shoot 3s...come on


----------



## chubbyDublinOHCavsfan (Jun 17, 2008)

it was a question ...not meant to ignite anger in you. part of my point was that some of your great point guards of the present, in their early years did alot of shooting as daniel does. sorry to tick you off.


----------



## nets1fan102290 (Apr 16, 2007)

i wasn't angry that's just the way i sound when i try to make an argument. the good point guards now a days do a lot a shooting but can also make plays for others and drive to the basket. gibson doesnt do either


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

> part of my point was that some of your great point guards of the present, in their early years did alot of shooting as daniel does


There are probably thre great point guards in the NBA at this moment.All of them were point guards when they started playing in the NBA.Perhaps you've mistaken great for average...Or maybe mediocre.I really can't name any great point guards who started out not being able to play point guard myself.

Honestly it's pretty much like an ugly woman learning to be beautiful.A lot of guys learn to play the point adequately in the NBA.It often takes time for a point guard to find his way in the NBA,but I can't name one guy who started out not being able to play the point who became great at it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boobie is more of a scorer than a PG. He is labeled a 3pt shooter only because that's what our offense casts him as (and he is pretty much the best 3pt shooter in the entire NBA) but he has shown flashes of ability to penetrate and create off the dribble. 

The problem is like everyone else on the team (including Delonte) he defers heavily to Lebron in the half-court. Lebron has better court vision than all but the elite PG's so that probably won't change any time soon either.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't really think point guard is the best position for him. He needs to be our second scorer. I'd like to see him be more aggressive on offense, and average over 20ppg for us. He has an incredible scoring ability. There's no reason he can't be better than Ben Gordon, for instance. Especially playing off of Lebron. He's a terrific fit there. I think ideally we would have him at the 1, but he would a 1 like John Paxson was for the Bulls. And then we'd get a big two. I like Daniel's potential on defense, but it's very inconsistent.

Weirdly, Delonte and him seem to have good chemistry playing together. Maybe next season Mike can make more of an effort to get them on the floor together. They could be a really good tandem. Then we would just need to get depth in the backcourt, and a star 4 or 5.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I see potential in teh Boobie/West backcourt but this can only work if Boobie adds some strength. We'd already be undersized in terms of height playing both those guys together


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> I don't really think point guard is the best position for him. He needs to be our second scorer. I'd like to see him be more aggressive on offense, and average over 20ppg for us. He has an incredible scoring ability. There's no reason he can't be better than Ben Gordon, for instance. Especially playing off of Lebron. He's a terrific fit there. I think ideally we would have him at the 1, but he would a 1 like John Paxson was for the Bulls. And then we'd get a big two. I like Daniel's potential on defense, but it's very inconsistent.
> 
> Weirdly, Delonte and him seem to have good chemistry playing together. Maybe next season Mike can make more of an effort to get them on the floor together. They could be a really good tandem. Then we would just need to get depth in the backcourt, and a star 4 or 5.


Yeah Boobie/West did seem pretty effective. Delonte is good at defending PG's though so you really don't want to move him on SG's.

Boobie is good at pressuring the ball, but is not great on quick guards or big enough to defend 2's so it's tough.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

chubbyDublinOHCavsfan said:


> People continue to label "bobbie" as a combo guard or at worst a shooting guard only. When he was at Texas he played point guard. He did fairly well there from what I have read.


gibson didn't really do well at texas as a pg. he was great his freshman year when he was the focal point of the team because pj tucker was academically ineligible and aldridge got injured and missed more than half of the season. that year he just had to worry about scoring and did a great job of it and was seen as a lottery pick. problem was the next season when texas had a lot of talent surrounding him, he did a bad job of playing the point and distributing the ball. he was always much more of a shooter and scorer than a passer. that's why texas eventually moved him off the ball and why his draft stock dropped so far.


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

Daniel Gibson has never shown point guard skills. He's more of a open-shot, small scoring guard, a la another former Texas player Travis Mays. Gibson is more ideal coming off the bench as a sixth or seventh man, where his size would not be as much as a detriment.


----------

